# AGA Convention 2010 - Getting the Final shot!!



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I wanted to share with everyone a little bit about what I plan to talk about at the AGA convention this year in FL. This year I am going to share with everyone the steps to a successful photograph of an aquascape.

1) I am going to cover some tips for how to prepare the aquarium for the photoshoot. These tips are things that I do before I pick up my camera. Taking the proper time in this step will ensure that your photos require minimal post production

2) I am going to spend a little bit of time talking about the basics of light and camera settings. This will be helpful to all in the room who are getting started with aquarium photography.

3) I am really going to jump into advanced topics such as depth of field, strobe lighting, and achieving the "white background" that has become so popular.

4) If time permits I am going to to show some post production tips such as adjustment layers, lens correction, and sharpening techniques.

I am so excited to talk at this years convention, I encourage you all to take the trip to FL this year and make this the best AGA convention yet!!

Here are teaser shots that I will explain in detail in my presentation.





































Hope to see you there!!

jB


----------

